# is kool-aid poisonous in any way to cockatiels?



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

weird question i know, i have a pure white cockatiel, was wondering if changing her colors with the aid of koolaid or any other way would cause any health issues


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It can't be healthy for her...kool-aid contains A LOT of sugar. Why do you want to change her color anyways?


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> It can't be healthy for her...kool-aid contains A LOT of sugar. Why do you want to change her color anyways?


i wouldnt add sugar, it would be just the pack of koolaid and water

just changing her color to make her look funny or more cute, 

i'm not a bad person, i just think it'd be cool to have a green tiel lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend coloring your tiel as they preen their feathers and could end up eating the kool-aid and I don't think that would be very healthy for her.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I wouldn't recommend coloring your tiel as they preen their feathers and could end up eating the kool-aid and I don't think that would be very healthy for her.


i see i see, that's what i was looking for, thanks


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

There's sugar in the packet. Plus a ton of artificial flavoring which I'm sure would not be good for her to be exposed to systemically. Not to mention the hygiene issues with being covered in something edible all the time -- bacterial or fungal infection would be a major concern, not to mention the potential for parasites. Plus, just think about this from an animal treatment standpoint -- Do you really think it would be comfortable to have her feathers covered in a foreign substance all the time? This is not like you dyeing your hair. Would YOU want to walk around covered in whipped cream or chocolate sauce or something?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Gunk on the feathers can mess up the feather's insulating properties so that your bird could get cold and not be able to warm itself up.


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

To be fair to the OP, dying dogs with Koolaid is safe and often practised. She did the responsible thing by checking if it was OK for birds.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That would be awesome! A green cockatiel! But the kool-aid is bad. Aw! Bummer! 

Wouldn't be cool if someone invented a way to dye your cockatiel without causing harm!


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

Puppydog said:


> To be fair to the OP, dying dogs with Koolaid is safe and often practised. She did the responsible thing by checking if it was OK for birds.


he** i'm sure there are ways to do this safely, but i wanted to make sure it wouldnt cause harm before doing it 

i love my birds too much


----------

